

You know Ubuntu as an operating system. Mandela knew it as his life’s mission - RougeFemme
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/10/you-know-ubuntu-as-an-operating-system-mandela-knew-it-as-his-lifes-mission/

======
saraid216
This explanation was displayed fairly prominently when I received a machine
with Ubuntu pre-installed for me. It always seemed very fitting.

~~~
thrillgore
I actually think there was a Mandela video on some of the early Live CD
releases.

I figured that as soon as i saw the Prez say the word in this morning's speech
Canonical's PR people were on it.

